# Just say no



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I have been offered two French bulldogs (from separate people) in the past 24 hrs.

Do you know how hard it is to turn a frenchie down lol?



















(those are two separate ones btw lol)

A girl can only turn down a free frenchie so many times before she will cave! This is the fourth time lol.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

So... JUST SAY YES!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Must.be.responsible.

I'm relieved though when I am ready for one in a few years I shouldn't have much problem getting one!!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

This gal is at same place as Olive. Five yo spayed retired female. I'm trying to convince my friend to get her, she's so cute. I love black masked fawn pieds. Don't see many


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

S T O P

i'm begging you. LOL


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Why?

*tilts head to side*


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i look at frenchie puppies all day long....i want a frenchie....if ever i got another dog, it will be a frenchie.

i'd give malia away but i think honey might notice LOL


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

OHHHH. I want a Black and white Frenchie or an all white one. That would be hard to turn down! I would have come home with another Frenchie or 2!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Someday, you too shall have one!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

riddick4811 said:


> OHHHH. I want a Black and white Frenchie or an all white one. That would be hard to turn down! I would have come home with another Frenchie or 2!


It's hard to tell, but they are brindle pieds  black and white isn't a frenchie color hehe, they have to have a few hairs of brindling at least lol!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

some day. if ever i get another dog.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow you sure have some serious will power lol. But how have 4 people already offered you free frenchies? Do they just not want to keep them anymore?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Kat said:


> Wow you sure have some serious will power lol. But how have 4 people already offered you free frenchies? Do they just not want to keep them anymore?


Friends that breed and show. 

One was a female that I loved abd was very attached to who came from Poland, one was a puppy show prospect that my friend was gonna place with me (probably on a co ownership type deal), and these two are females that would go back to be bred once or twice more but then be spayed and mine as pets.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

THIS was hard to turn down.










It's been a year and i still regret not taking the girl from Poland though. She was very special to me ad she and Abbie were bff's










She and Murph lol


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my goshhh that first picture! The puppy looks like a little china doll! The Polish frenchie is super cute too though! It must be so hard to say no >.<


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Too cute! Frenchies are not common in my area. I lucked out with Rocky. He was turned in by a byb along with 2 females to the shelter. Shelter is first come, first serve. I was 2nd in line. First person took both females and I got Rocky. He is brindle and 8 yrs old now.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

He's cute! What a sweet face.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i don't think those are common anywhere. you're in CT right? i'm seriously tempted to want one


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Frenchies are VERY common here in NYC-- the perfect city dog, probably. And they are my favorite small dog breed ever... I adore them. And their little butts. :becky:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I was offered an 11 week old male, hairless, show quality xolo puppy after our breeder decided he really likes me. The puppy buyer backed out on him last minute and he doesn't have a huge wait list for males. It would take me a couple of years to get a pet quality or female but people aren't as interested in males... I about died when I emailed him back and told him, "Thank you so much but we won't be ready to add another dg to the family until next year". It took me 30 minutes to send the dang email...

Thank goodness he was very understanding because had he put even a tiny bit more effort into it I would have broken down and said yes... I know how you feel.


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

They are so cute! :smile:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Kat said:


> Oh my goshhh that first picture! The puppy looks like a little china doll! The Polish frenchie is super cute too though! It must be so hard to say no >.<


it doesn't help that both meg and i belong to a facebook group and they are prolific with pictures of these babies. 

every day in every way, i am tempted.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

magicre said:


> it doesn't help that both meg and i belong to a facebook group and they are prolific with pictures of these babies.
> 
> every day in every way, i am tempted.



Yup, I found that my frenchie fever spread rapidly once I joined tht group lol


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

The count is now at 5.

Lord, give me strength.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I was offered an 11 week old male, hairless, show quality xolo puppy after our breeder decided he really likes me. The puppy buyer backed out on him last minute and he doesn't have a huge wait list for males. It would take me a couple of years to get a pet quality or female but people aren't as interested in males... I about died when I emailed him back and told him, "Thank you so much but we won't be ready to add another dg to the family until next year". It took me 30 minutes to send the dang email...
> 
> Thank goodness he was very understanding because had he put even a tiny bit more effort into it I would have broken down and said yes... I know how you feel.


Wow-- you have some inner strength of steel... Hard to be disciplined and grown-up sometimes isn't it?! I still struggle sometimes...


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Wow-- you have some inner strength of steel... Hard to be disciplined and grown-up sometimes isn't it?! I still struggle sometimes...


Hahaha. I still kick myself for not saying yes even though I know it will be better to wait... It was easier when I had parents to say no for me! Hahahaha! This self control nonsense is ridiculous!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

This is Frenchie overload...how can you say "no"!? 

This is the start of that Frenchie Farm you wanted!

Take them ALL!!!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

You are speaking to the choir here - I obviously wasn't instructed well on self control or I wouldn't have four collies and three shelties. I must say at least I have one of every color.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

frogdog said:


> This is Frenchie overload...how can you say "no"!?
> 
> This is the start of that Frenchie Farm you wanted!
> 
> Take them ALL!!!


hush now....


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Are there really limits when the dog is under twenty pounds???? I usually count all the shelties as 1 dog.  It takes 4 - 6 shelties to make a Hunter in my house and Marshall would be another 4 or 5.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I like how you think Liz...


Melissa, did you see I was offered Livvy? And I could even show her *cries*


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

How have u said no!?!?!?!?!?!?

so darn cute! I'd be in trouble..... id have a zoo.

Wait... i do.


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jan 9, 2012)

Not fond of brachycephalic breeds but I'd have to make exception for Frenchies (and Bostons). About 10yrs ago I seriously considered a FB. 

I'm surprised you haven't caved on one by now.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

SpicyBulldog said:


> Not fond of brachycephalic breeds but I'd have to make exception for Frenchies (and Bostons). About 10yrs ago I seriously considered a FB.
> 
> I'm surprised you haven't caved on one by now.


Isn't a bulldog a brachycephalic breed?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

My mom yelled at me and told me I need a reality check. Womp womp.


But I'm job hunting, and if I find a job that would really increase my financial status, I'm pretty sure I will be getting one


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jan 9, 2012)

malluver1005 said:


> Isn't a bulldog a brachycephalic breed?


Like English Bulldog? Yes they are famous for it. Most other bulldog breeds are too, not all "bully breeds" but some ABs come close, the Alapaha, FB, recreation bulldogs (breeders claim them to be healthier).....



meggels said:


> My mom yelled at me and told me I need a reality check. Womp womp.
> 
> 
> But I'm job hunting, and if I find a job that would really increase my financial status, I'm pretty sure I will be getting one


Are you getting show quality?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

One that was offered is show quality but not bc she has pied eyes (where the whites show). 

The other is show quality.

In the future I wouldn't mind a show quality female bc I do like to show a bit for fun.


----------

